# **RESOLVED** Bunderground for Scruffles



## Blue eyes (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is 5 yr old Scruffles, dropped off at a Petco. He had been kept in a small, dirty cage and fed dry dog food. Whitelop would like to save him if we can help get him to her. She's already willing to pay for his adoption fee, a new carrier, and a vet check-up.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG! He looks like a VM French lop. He is so.cute! Im going to do everything in my power to get him here!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a bit too far south for you guys, but if by any chance, the routes change and Scruffles comes through Austin, I'd be willing to make a drive with him....


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Awe look at that baby! He's a big boy too, man I just wanna cuddle him. I can just imagine Foo and her bossy self trying to push him around. He's perfect for your zoo, Morgan


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

Meg, he IS perfect for my zoo! Bun Foo is super pushy. He is a big boy and I love it. I love big bunnies!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

I fb msg'ed two rescues in AZ and one in OK, hopefully they'll know some people that can help  I also sent Scruffles' picture and details about his previous living conditions to the BGRR woman, so fingers crossed they're willing to help.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

I really hope so!


----------



## JBun (Sep 25, 2012)

I look forward each day to reading these posts and I'm just hoping something works out so Morgan gets Scruffles. He looks like a real sweetheart! If for some reason a network of people to transport doesn't work out, could we set up some sort of donation fund to have him shipped? When you think of the gas it will take for people to drive him all the way there, $400-500 to ship really wouldn't be that much.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah JBun that's what we were thinking. If people trust enough that we will use the money for scruffles' transport, I don't see why they couldn't donate, but it's up to them.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 25, 2012)

So here is the idea for donations; keep in mind this is ONLY AN IDEA: 
Suzette brought this up to me today and the more I thought on it, the more it made sense. 

-I start a donation for Scruffles' shipping costs through a rescue. The rescue that I would go through would get a portion of the donations that I received for the shipping costs. So, whoever donation for MY cause would help ANOTHER cause, by helping the donation. We haven't figured out the logistics of it or anything like that. We haven't figured out which rescue would help me. We haven't gotten any of those things done yet. The thought behind it is; shipping Scruffles would be a lot less stressful than traveling across country by car, it would be less time consuming for all the people who were willing to drive, it would be less for them to donate opposed to gas prices. But mostly, we would be able to reduce stress for Scruffles and a rescue would receive some probably much needed financial help from the people who donated. Like two birds with one stone. 
I sent a PM to Patti to ask for her help in find a rescue and for her opinion on the idea. 
Suzette brought up that people would probably be more comfortable donating to a rescue to help BOTH of us out, rather than donating straight to me. NOT THAT I WOULD USE ANY OF THE DONATIONS FOR ANYTHING OTHER THAN THEY WERE INTENDED FOR. This would ONLY be for shipping costs. I am paying for his adoption fee and his vet check to get his health certificate. Of course, if there is any money left over from the shipping, I'll send it back to the rescue for them to use. 
THIS IS JUST AN IDEA, WE HAVEN'T FIGURED ANY OF THE DETAILS OUT YET.


----------



## JBun (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooray!! I'm so excited for Scruffles to be in a loving home.


----------



## kmaben (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm up for donating.


----------



## MagPie (Sep 26, 2012)

I would donate too. I'd drive but I'm in the wrong direction.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

So this is what Patti told me about using a rescue for donations. It probably won't happen. Apparently the donations are closely monitored by the IRS, so they would have an issue with book keeping and the LAST thing I want to do is get a rescue in trouble with the IRS for trying to help me out! 

I'm not really sure how to go about the donation process and to be honest I don't know if I'm comfortable with it. It is SO nice that people would donate, but I guess its like a pride thing. My heart is saying, yes let people help if they can; but my brain is saying no, you're an adult and you don't need the help. 
But I do need the help. 
Does anyone know how to go about collecting donations? 
Is this too much for people to do for a stranger? I mean, I would donate to someone if they needed help.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Idunno much about Donations, I guess you could put a "tip jar" on here and collect donations that way, so if people want to donate they can, but it might take a while, depending on how much you need. Like, are you going to put most of the money up and then use the donations to cover the rest, or use the donations to cover all of it? Obviously the more donations you need, the longer it will take D:

And I'm sorry if that's a jumbled mess, It's 3am and I'm tired lol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 26, 2012)

The easiest way would be to use paypal if you have it.


----------



## Pie (Sep 26, 2012)

Use paypal for the donations. I'll put some in, I'm far too far away to help out any other way. =P


----------



## whitelop (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, I can sign up for paypal. 
I'm still talking to my husband, so I'll have a better answer on how much money I'll need to get him here.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay well set it up and then put a "donate" link/button, so people here can donate if they want!


----------



## stacyc (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love to help this beautiful bun Scruffles. I can pick him up and get him to Flagstaff with lots of love along the way.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you, Stacy. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

How to donate: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=75815&forum_id=7


----------

